
Old phones get new life in high-powered computer servers - rbanffy
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2017/10/24/old-phones-get-new-life-high-powered-computer-servers
======
userpass
This sounds to me like most retarded idea I've ever heard.

If smartphone SoCs were viable server platforms then you would buy them
directly from the manufacturer instead of scavenging them from a landfill.

The entire idea is based around the cognitive dissonance of buying fully
functioning hardware at low or no cost when the reason for the low cost is the
fact that it's not fully functioning.

~~~
creatonez
I don't get what you're saying. Buy old and used phones directly from the
manufacturer?

The point of this is that it's recycling hardware that has already been used.
Manufacturing new hardware defeats the entire point.

~~~
ateesdalejr
Exactly. I think you could make an interesting business off of this. Offer
cheap hosting by letting the customer buy an old phone and then just charge
them for running costs plus profit margin.

------
dmh2000
oh, cellphones. When i read the title I imagined a gigantic pile of ancient
dial phones made of Bakelite being burned to power the servers.

~~~
ateesdalejr
That sounds like it wouldn't be very environmentally friendly.

